# Happy Birthday to our favorite hippy!



## limr (Oct 6, 2014)

I learned this in a different thread:



oldhippy said:


> Reason number 75 for not posting.  My birthday, 3/4 old today and counting. Some of those quarters were a *****. fairly sure this last one is a cake walk.  Later Ed



Happy Birthday, Ed!!!!!

A candle for each quarter - make a wish!!






(Edit: That first image went away apparently. Here's a new one!)
(Another Edit! I need to stop using pictures that go wonky. Third time's the charm?)


----------



## Rick50 (Oct 6, 2014)

Happy BD Ed. I'm skipping over anymore I get. No need to remind me.


----------



## oldhippy (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks for the great post.  Bed time for this tired old ass.  Talk tomorrow Ed


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 6, 2014)

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## tirediron (Oct 6, 2014)

Merry Hippymas!


----------



## Derrel (Oct 6, 2014)

Well, Happy Birthday, Ed! 

And Many Happy


----------



## DarkShadow (Oct 6, 2014)

Happy Birthday Ed.


----------



## JacaRanda (Oct 6, 2014)

Happy Birthday Mr. Hipster!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 6, 2014)

A candle for your cake.


----------



## oldhippy (Oct 7, 2014)

Thank you all so much.


----------



## paigew (Oct 7, 2014)

Happy birthday!! [emoji512]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbear (Oct 7, 2014)

Happy birthday Ed.


----------



## sm4him (Oct 7, 2014)

Oh, I missed this! What does it say about me that I went to bed before the guy who is 3/4 of a century old?!?!? Well, my sister always said I'll make a really good old person, because I'm getting so much practice! 

I hope your Bday was a blast (though perhaps not a literal one) and I hope that your next trip around the sun is everything you want it to be!


----------



## Warhorse (Oct 7, 2014)

Happy B'Day!


----------



## Dagwood56 (Oct 7, 2014)

Happy Birthday Ed!


----------



## robbins.photo (Oct 7, 2014)

Happy B-Day!

So, do you need to change your sign in to "Older than Yesterday Hippy"?

Lol


----------



## mishele (Oct 7, 2014)

Happy happy!!!


----------



## mmaria (Oct 7, 2014)

happy happy happy happy happy happy happy happy happy happy happy bday!


----------



## oldhippy (Oct 7, 2014)

Dang mish, just had 60s flashback.  What a trip.  Lol. Ed


----------



## limr (Oct 7, 2014)

Mish is giving you a seizure for your birthday


----------



## oldhippy (Oct 7, 2014)

Any more like that, and I'ii have to break out the depends.  Nah


----------



## pjaye (Oct 7, 2014)

Happy Birthday Ed!


----------



## KenC (Oct 7, 2014)

Happy Birthday!  (and every other day)


----------



## snerd (Oct 7, 2014)

Happy Happy Joy Joy!!!!


----------



## Vince.1551 (Oct 7, 2014)

Happy Birthday and may this day be always blessed and full of great photos [emoji2]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bentcountershaft (Oct 7, 2014)

A belated Happy Birthday for you.


----------



## BillM (Oct 8, 2014)

No cake ? I heard there was going to be cake 

Oh well, Happy Birthday anyways Ed. Hopefully someone got you cake


----------



## pgriz (Oct 8, 2014)

Belated Happy Birthday, Ed.  Please continue to show us young'uns how to live and enjoy life.


----------



## SCraig (Oct 8, 2014)

Sorry, I missed this one as well.  Hope you had a very happy birthday and many more to come.


----------



## alv (Oct 8, 2014)

Belated Happy Birthday ,al


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 8, 2014)

Happy birthday!


----------



## terri (Oct 9, 2014)

Happy Belated Birthday, you sweetie!!!          <<-- That's for peace, love, and rock and roll!


----------



## Raj_55555 (Oct 9, 2014)

It seems I missed the party as well.. blame my ISP I say! 

Wish you a very very happy (belated) birthday Ed ; 75 is a big number, I'm sure you seen a lot in your lifetime!


----------

